
Visualizing Sorting Algorithms with Web Audio for the Heck of It - caspervonb
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/how-i-visualized-the-sorting-algorithms-and-brought-them-to-life-with-sound-ce7c5c6cb6ef
======
javascriptrocks
Sounds like a retro game!

